# **** Have a Happy Birthday SGB ****



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Thought you'd "sneak" this one past us you sneakygroundbuzzard. Hope you have a great birthday Tim

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nothing gets by the Cat, Happy Birthday SGB..


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Happy B-Day SGB hope it is a great one


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Happy birthday SGB!


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Happy birthday! Hope you have a good one.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Hope you keep on truckin' for many more, Tim!


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

hope you had a great one.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

thanks every one

cat, i should have figured i couldnt sneak it past you guys lol

birthday was yesterday.i wanted to go out and do a little calling but the wife was feeling lousy so we just laid around the house all day and i played nurse maid to her

but shes feeling better today

so she said she is taking me to cabelas for me to pick something out

i asked her what i could get,she said what ever i wanted

she doesnt know that she just opened pandoras box with that statement.

im thinking either another gun,or maybe a safe for the ones i already have

hmmmmm, decisions decisions

once we get back i will post a pic or two of what i get

thanks again for the birthday wishes


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Sorry I missed this Tim. I hope that you had a great day, Happy Birthday ! One of these years you'll have to make it down here to the warm weather.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

thanks Don

me and the wife are already talking about getting to that area of the country for a winter vacation.

she has family that snow bird there and AZ,and my dad snow birds in AZ also.

ok so the wife and i made it to cabelas today.

she said she felt sorry that we couldnt do this yesterday on my birthday. i said not worry about it,her health is more important than any thing to me.

so we get to cabelas and she says i can get what i want,so straight to the gun dept i went.

i looked at the safes,they had some nice ones but none that met my expectations of a good safe.none had the solid 1/2 thick steel door,didnt like the fact that if i wanted a gun that was in the back of the rack i would have to take them all out to get to it. ive seen safes taht have slide out racks for the rifles.

so i looked at some hand guns,lots of nice ones but the only one that caught my interest was the S&W 500 hand cannon. but i decided i didnt really need a hand gun in that big of a caliber.

so off the rifles we went.i looked at many different AR rifles,liked a lot of them but just couldnt decide on one.

so we walked around a looked at the hunting blinds and i found one that is actually large enough for four hunters to be in it comfortably and plenty of room for me to stand straight up in it with out my head hitting the top of it.

but i still couldnt decide what i really wanted.

so back to the guns we went,then the wife pointed out that they had a bunch of Henry rifles off in the far corner,and im like "really,where?" just couldnt believe they had them stuck in a corner taht you could harder see them.these should be up front and center,after all who doesnt like looking at a Henry rifles.

so i asked the guy behind the counter if they had Henry Big Boy n .45-70.he looked and sure enough they did. ive wanted one of these for as long as i can remember.

when i was a youngster(about 10 years old) i got to use a Henry one time when we went squirrel hunting,loved that rifle.i have wanted one ever since then.

so today i am the very proud owner of a brand spanking new Henry Big Boy .45-70 govt rifle.

then the wife surprised me even more. she said since the rifle was much cheaper than an AR (which she actually expected me to get) that i could also get the new blind.

she has got to be the sweetest,most thoughtful,kindest wife in the world.damn glad shes mine.

























now i just hope i get drawn for my first ever bear season this fall,if i do i will be using this bad boy to put him down with.

thanks for looking and reading my long winded post

tim


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Real nice, and a cake I was happy with !!


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Wow!!!!!! Your getting OLD LOL----Hope you had the BEST ever--Happy Birthday*


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

thanks guys

swampbuck,yup this has been the best yet

hassell,didnt even think of it until you mentioned it.i didnt even get a cake this year.but thats ok. i think this makes up for not getting one


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Great choice Tim, That Henry will do the job for you for a lot of years.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Good choice on the big blind so you can take others with you. I only choose those that allow me to stand up, too.

Like the new sledge hammer, too.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

thanks Glen,the blind was actually the wifes idea.she knows it gets a bit crowded in my double bull

especially when my son decides he wants to take a knapp and lays down in the blind.


----------

